# Any new Sephora/Bare Minerals coupons out now?



## BadGirl

I lost my make-up bag coming back from vacation and now I need to replace my beloved Bare Escentuals items.  I'd lke to do this somewhat inexpensively, because I'm cheap like that.


----------



## itsbob

BadGirl said:
			
		

> I lost my make-up bag coming back from vacation and now I need to replace my beloved Bare Escentuals items.  I'd lke to do this somewhat inexpensively, because I'm cheap like that.


Is the make up bag with the keys to your truck??    


I know, cheap shot..


----------



## BadGirl

itsbob said:
			
		

> Is the make up bag with the keys to your truck??
> 
> 
> I know, cheap shot..


  That is so not funny.


----------



## GeezLouise

Is sephora.com the best place to order the Bare Minerals make-up?  I think I am going to give this stuff a try....finally.


----------



## Nanny Pam

GeezLouise said:
			
		

> Is sephora.com the best place to order the Bare Minerals make-up?  I think I am going to give this stuff a try....finally.


You will LOVE it!!


----------



## kwillia

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> You will LOVE it!!


Not necessarily...


----------



## Jameo

INGIRL3 will get ya a deluxe sample of somthing from sephora


----------



## BadGirl

Jameo said:
			
		

> INGIRL3 will get ya a deluxe sample of somthing from sephora


Thank you, Jameo.  You are so wonderful!


----------



## Jameo

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Thank you, Jameo.  You are so wonderful!



 I know!


----------



## K_Jo

BG, I buy all my BMs on ebay.  It's also a great place to get samples.


----------



## GeezLouise

Is it best to buy the starter kit?  :shrug:


----------



## workin hard

GeezLouise said:
			
		

> Is it best to buy the starter kit? :shrug:


 
Yes the starter kit will get you everything you need and it's not at a bad price at all.


----------



## GeezLouise

workin hard said:
			
		

> Yes the starter kit will get you everything you need and it's not at a bad price at all.



Thanks


----------



## BadGirl

K_Jo said:
			
		

> BG, I buy all my BMs on ebay. It's also a great place to get samples.


Does this mean that you'll be buying me some BM products off of eBay?

I knew that I loved you for a reason.  You are so good to me.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Does this mean that you'll be buying me some BM products off of eBay?


I just won some BM foundation in medium off eBay.


----------



## proudof3

If you live close to VA, Ulta is great cosmetic purchases.  They have coupons available in the store when you get there.


----------



## itsbob

I thought I read where Sephora was going to be in JC Penny??


----------



## BadGirl

I just placed my Sephora order.  I wonder if it's arrived yet.


----------



## Fallen

Here is a site that I came across, it gives you the promo codes for Sephora

http://www.edealinfo.com/Coupons/sephora.shtml


----------



## crabcake

*This just in from Sephora ...*

[font=Arial,sans-serif]*FREE DELUXE SAMPLE!* Just enter ADDICTION in the promotion code box during checkout to receive your free deluxe sample of Bare Escentuals RareMinerals™ Skin Revival Treatment (.25 oz). This offer is valid while supplies last on online merchandise orders. Not valid in stores or on previous purchases, nor with purchases of eGift Certificates or Gift Cards. One offer per order.[/font]


----------



## jaybeeztoo

crabcake said:
			
		

> [font=Arial,sans-serif]*FREE DELUXE SAMPLE!* Just enter ADDICTION in the promotion code box during checkout to receive your free deluxe sample of Bare Escentuals RareMinerals™ Skin Revival Treatment (.25 oz). This offer is valid while supplies last on online merchandise orders. Not valid in stores or on previous purchases, nor with purchases of eGift Certificates or Gift Cards. One offer per order.[/font]



I didn't read the thread, but the name Sephora caught my eye.  My neighbor gave me a sample of Lip Venom.  Is this the place you get that?  Lip Venom is awesome.


----------



## itsbob

K_Jo said:
			
		

> BG, I buy all my BMs on ebay.  It's also a great place to get samples.


You have to buy your BMs??  ewwwwwwwwwww


----------



## vraiblonde

Jackpot!


----------



## CMC122

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Jackpot!


That is awesome!


----------



## Fallen

CMC122 said:
			
		

> That is awesome!


  But I cant find anything I want


----------



## Jameo

QUICK!!! Anyone got any new ones?  I'm fixing to place an order right now


----------



## vraiblonde

Jameo said:
			
		

> QUICK!!! Anyone got any new ones?  I'm fixing to place an order right now


CIRQUE

Gets you a bag of samples.


----------



## Jameo

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> CIRQUE
> 
> Gets you a bag of samples.



You weren't quick enough   I had to use this one

FREE DELUXE SAMPLE! Just enter SUGARCOOKIE in the promotion code box during checkout to receive your free 4 oz deluxe sample of Philosophy Powdered Sugar Cookie 3-in-1 shampoo, shower gel, and bubble bath.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> You will LOVE it!!




I use bare naturale which I get from Target. I love that stuff so much. I have never tried Bare Minerals. Has anyone used both? Which is better?


----------



## crabcake

[font=Arial,sans-serif][font=Arial,sans-serif]***FREE DELUXE SAMPLE!*  Just enter *FEMME* in the promotion code box during checkout to receive your *free deluxe sample of Giorgio Armani Code Pour Femme Eau de Parfum* (.10 FL OZ). This offer is valid while supplies last on online merchandise orders. Not valid in stores or on previous purchases, nor with purchases of eGift Certificates or Gift Cards. One offer per order. Valid for U.S. orders only.[/font][/font]


----------



## vraiblonde

Code is a really good-smelling fragrance.  My daughter left hers here when she visted and I used it a few times before sending it to her.


----------



## signora

GeezLouise said:
			
		

> Is sephora.com the best place to order the Bare Minerals make-up?  I think I am going to give this stuff a try....finally.


 Good luck with Bare Minerals because I did not like it. Maybe it's based on your skin type, but what they advertise about covering up blemishes, etc., did not work for me. For me it was just a bunch of powder caked on your face, which you will see when you wash it off


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

signora said:
			
		

> Good luck with Bare Minerals because I did not like it. Maybe it's based on your skin type, but what they advertise about covering up blemishes, etc., did not work for me. For me it was just a bunch of powder caked on your face, which you will see when you wash it off




have you tried bare naturale from target? It is on sale now for only 9 something and it is really good. I wait a minute after I apply my face lotion and put just enough on the brush the tap the rest off and swirl on face. At first I was kinda bad at it but you get used to it and get better at it quick. The finish is amazing. Does not look like you are wearing makeup just have great looking skin.


----------



## signora

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> have you tried bare naturale from target? It is on sale now for only 9 something and it is really good. I wait a minute after I apply my face lotion and put just enough on the brush the tap the rest off and swirl on face. At first I was kinda bad at it but you get used to it and get better at it quick. The finish is amazing. Does not look like you are wearing makeup just have great looking skin.


 No, I haven't. I'll have to check it out. I just thought with the Bare Minerals, between buffing on the foundation, Warmth and the Mineral Veil it was too much powder for me and it didn't hide my blemishes and acne. Some people like it, I didn't.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

signora said:
			
		

> No, I haven't. I'll have to check it out. I just thought with the Bare Minerals, between buffing on the foundation, Warmth and the Mineral Veil it was too much powder for me and it didn't hide my blemishes and acne. Some people like it, I didn't.




Yeah I noticed on their website all this crap to put on your face. I have acne sometimes and this works good for me. It does not cover completly but it does cover a lot and it does not look caked on. 

It does take practice though so don't give up!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Enter AMAZING4 in promotion code box at checkout to receive 10 piece deluxe sample bag offer on online merchandise orders of $50 USD or more, excluding tax. Offer is valid through December 31, 2007, or while supplies last. Not valid in retail stores or on previous purchases, purchase of eGift Certificates, or Gift cards. One sample bag per person. Substitutions may occur. Valid in US and Canada. Click here for more details.


----------



## vraiblonde

New coupon code for Sephora:

Enter GIFTS3 in the promotion code box at checkout to receive an 8-piece deluxe sample bag offer on online merchandise orders of $50 USD or more, excluding tax.

Good samples, too (see attached)


----------



## Cowgirl

I think my BF is buying me Bare Minerals for Christmas...just a hunch though.  Every time the commercials come on, I tell him I'd LOVE to try it....  The other day he told me he was ordering my present online, and asked if I tan easily in the summer....he asked if my face gets tanner.  :shrug: I hope that's what he's getting me...


----------



## nomoney

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Enter AMAZING4 in promotion code box at checkout to receive 10 piece deluxe sample bag offer on online merchandise orders of $50 USD or more, excluding tax. Offer is valid through December 31, 2007, or while supplies last. Not valid in retail stores or on previous purchases, purchase of eGift Certificates, or Gift cards. One sample bag per person. Substitutions may occur. Valid in US and Canada. Click here for more details.


 
Just FYI, this code doesn't work anymore; guess they ran out of supplies.  GIFTS3 still works fine though.


----------



## BadGirl

nomoney said:
			
		

> Just FYI, this code doesn't work anymore; guess they ran out of supplies. GIFTS3 still works fine though.


You just ordered my Christmas present, didn't you?


----------



## nomoney

BadGirl said:
			
		

> You just ordered my Christmas present, didn't you?


 
well dammit, now I'm going to have to cancel it because it's not going to be a surprise.


----------



## jwwb2000

Are there any new codes out other than the ones mentioned?


----------



## Cowgirl

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Are there any new codes out other than the ones mentioned?



I just found this  site.


----------



## Azzy

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> I just found this site.


 http://forums.somd.com/showpost.php?p=1690865&postcount=23


----------



## Chasey_Lane

* FREE DELUXE SAMPLE! Just enter ADDICTED in the promotion code box during checkout to receive your free deluxe sample of LORAC Mocktail lip gloss (0.185 FL OZ). This offer is valid while supplies last on online merchandise orders. Not valid in stores or on previous purchases, nor with purchases of eGift Certificates or Gift Cards. One offer per order. Valid for US & Canada orders.


----------



## vraiblonde

BEAUTE1 gets you one of four deluxe samples:

Laura Geller's Spackle (this is a good product)
A MakeUp Forever bright teal eyeliner
Dr. Brandt's Poreless Cleanser
Bliss Lemon+Sage Body Scrub


----------



## Christy

Best site I've found so far for Sephora codes that haven't expired. 

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/sephora.com


----------



## kalmd

The only mineral makeup I've ever tried is Everday Minerals.  I like it.  You can order a sample kit for shipping costs only.  You get to select 3 shades of foundation, a concealor and a blush.  The samples are pretty generous.

http://www.everydayminerals.com/g?t=kits


----------



## mommarock

The Hair Company in Leonardtown now sells Bare Minerals.  The last time I was in there they had a pretty good selection of things.  I got a starter kit for my daughter and niece.  I think they were approx. $63.00 a piece.

Hair Company - 301-475-5225


----------



## Christy

kalmd said:
			
		

> The only mineral makeup I've ever tried is Everday Minerals. I like it. You can order a sample kit for shipping costs only. You get to select 3 shades of foundation, a concealor and a blush. The samples are pretty generous.
> 
> http://www.everydayminerals.com/g?t=kits


 
I tried those about a year ago and the Bare Minerals were way better.  I think a bunch of us ordered those free samples and we all went back to the Bare Minerals.


----------



## Christy

mommarock said:
			
		

> The Hair Company in Leonardtown now sells Bare Minerals. The last time I was in there they had a pretty good selection of things. I got a starter kit for my daughter and niece. I think they were approx. $63.00 a piece.
> 
> Hair Company - 301-475-5225


 
They have a good selection too.  

I needed Dior mascara, and I refuse to buy anything from Sephora unless I get a freebie gift thrown in, so I scoured the internet until I found a working code.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

mommarock said:
			
		

> The Hair Company in Leonardtown now sells Bare Minerals.


Ooooh, awesome!


----------



## itsbob

Christy said:
			
		

> They have a good selection too.
> 
> I needed Dior mascara, and I refuse to buy anything from Sephora unless I get a freebie gift thrown in, so I scoured the internet until I found a working code.


I think you'd look better in nothing at all..


----------



## nightowl

I had read this thread awhile back but couldn't bring myself to spend $60 on make-up.  I talked to my girlfriend this weekend and she convinced me so I should be getting my kit anyday now.  I hope I like it as much as the rest of you.  I hope it helps with my dark circles.


----------



## nightowl

Well I got my new make-up and I do really like it.  It's really light feeling and has pretty good coverage overall but it doesn't totally cover my circles under my eyes all the way.  Does anyone have any suggestions on something that helps with circles?  Also, what would you all suggest as a good lipstick that has real staying power?  The one I use now (max factor) lasts a few hours (3-4) but that's about it.


----------



## Christy

nightowl said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any suggestions on something that helps with circles?


 
The multi-purpose bisque.


----------



## kalmd

nightowl said:
			
		

> Well I got my new make-up and I do really like it.  It's really light feeling and has pretty good coverage overall but it doesn't totally cover my circles under my eyes all the way.  Does anyone have any suggestions on something that helps with circles?  Also, what would you all suggest as a good lipstick that has real staying power?  The one I use now (max factor) lasts a few hours (3-4) but that's about it.



Revlon Colorstay Overtime Lipcolor lasts forever.  It's double ended. One side is the color and the other side is a gloss. It's supposed to last 12 hours and it does.  It's almost impossible to remove.  You just reapply to gloss as needed.


----------



## Club'nBabySeals

Just tried a new Sephora coupon:  SKINFAQ1

Gets you a choice of deluxe skincare samples.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

mommarock said:
			
		

> The Hair Company in Leonardtown now sells Bare Minerals.  The last time I was in there they had a pretty good selection of things.  I got a starter kit for my daughter and niece.  I think they were approx. $63.00 a piece.
> 
> Hair Company - 301-475-5225


Which street?  Are there two of them?  I stopped by the Fenwick Street one (two days ago) and I didn't see any BM's.


----------



## workin hard

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Which street? Are there two of them? I stopped by the Fenwick Street one (two days ago) and I didn't see any BM's.


 
The Hair Company is next to the tanning salon and insurance company.  I think it is Washington street.


----------



## kwillia

workin hard said:
			
		

> The Hair Company is next to the tanning salon and insurance company.  I think it is Washington street.


I just called them and they said they carry the whole BM line.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> I just called them and they said they carry the whole BM line.


I finally found this place last week.  They have a LARGE selection of Bare Minerals, including brushes, too.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Free shipping on any order of $50 or more: FIFTY

FYI, I tried to use GOODIES4U last night, but it didn't work.  According to the website I got the code from, it shouldn't have expired already.


----------



## vraiblonde

GOODIES gets you a nice big sample pack.  I used it yesterday and it worked.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:


> GOODIES gets you a nice big sample pack.  I used it yesterday and it worked.



Something must be messed up with my system - I tried that one too and didn't have any luck.  I just tried AMAZING4 and nothing.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

20% off entire order and it is good!!  FF2007


----------



## cattitude

can you combine them?


----------



## Special_K44

*Bare Minerals makeup*

Charles Street Boutique in la Plata is now carrying this makeup.


----------



## kwillia

Special_K44 said:


> Charles Street Boutique in la Plata is now carrying this makeup.



We have a place local to St. Mary's that sells it too. But it's more fun to get the stuff from Sephora... you get free samples...


----------



## Chasey_Lane

cattitude said:


> can you combine them?


I wish!!  20% off an order is a good deal.  I might have to buy something for myself.   I _was_ shopping for Christmas presents.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:


> you get free samples...


Sometimes that is a pain for me if I just need foundation though.  I don't want to spend $75 to get free shipping when I won't use the stuff for a while.


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:


> you get free samples...





Did you guys sign up for their Beauty Insider program?  You get an extra deluxe sample every time you order, plus they give you a present in your birthday month.  And you also get little deals and such, but the extra samples were the big draw for me.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Sephora.com -


----------



## kwillia

GLAMBAG will get you a shiny silver handbag with 11 samples in it.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:


> GLAMBAG will get you a shiny silver handbag with 11 samples in it.



Um, duh :



Chasey_Lane said:


> Sephora.com -


----------



## doubtfull24

Hi, everyone I am new here to somd.com. I just wanted to let everyone know that target now sells bare minerals makeup start up kits. They are right by the physicans formula makup . They are selling the start up kits for $49.95 . Just thought I would pass along the info...


----------



## Chasey_Lane

doubtfull24 said:


> Hi, everyone I am new here to somd.com. I just wanted to let everyone know that target now sells bare minerals makeup start up kits. They are right by the physicans formula makup . They are selling the start up kits for $49.95 . Just thought I would pass along the info...



Holy crap, you're right!  Bare Escentuals Beyond Basics Kit : Target


----------



## vraiblonde

doubtfull24 said:


> Hi, everyone I am new here to somd.com. I just wanted to let everyone know that target now sells bare minerals makeup start up kits. They are right by the physicans formula makup . They are selling the start up kits for $49.95 . Just thought I would pass along the info...



Wow!  Good karma for you - thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:


> Wow!  Good karma for you - thanks for letting us know.



I wonder if they'll start carrying Philosophy products, too!!!


----------



## kwillia

Chasey_Lane said:


> I wonder if they'll start carrying Philosophy products, too!!!



I love Philosophy stuff...


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:


> I love Philosophy stuff...


We really need our own little Sephora store.  Get rid of that clothes place in the shopping center with Target and voila!


----------



## cattitude

Annapolis Mall has Sephora AND  Bare Esenctuals  stores in their new section.


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:


> Annapolis Mall has Sephora AND  Bare Esenctuals  stores in their new section.



Oh Chasey! Rooooaaaad trip...


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:


> Oh Chasey! Rooooaaaad trip...


I don't think I've ever been to Annapolis Mall.  Sounds like this is the perfect excuse!


----------



## kwillia

Chasey_Lane said:


> I don't think I've ever been to Annapolis Mall.  Sounds like this is the perfect excuse!



I go there at least a couple times a year... It's very easy to get to... I'm thinking a January trip is in store... BTW, I'll be inviting BadGirl to tag along...


----------



## doubtfull24

I couldn't believe it either. I was looking for some new foundation and saw the bare minerals start up kit . I have seen it advertised on TV and had read about it here on somd and have always wanted to try it but haven't been able to afford it. Does it really help people with skin issue's because my face is very sensitive and I have had skin issue's ever since I contracted  Lyme disease. I don't have bad acne or anything but every now and then I get break outs and try covering them up with normal foundation and it always makes it worse..


----------



## MLGTS08

doubtfull24 said:


> I couldn't believe it either. I was looking for some new foundation and saw the bare minerals start up kit . I have seen it advertised on TV and had read about it here on somd and have always wanted to try it but haven't been able to afford it. Does it really help people with skin issue's because my face is very sensitive and I have had skin issue's ever since I contracted  Lyme disease. I don't have bad acne or anything but every now and then I get break outs and try covering them up with normal foundation and it always makes it worse..



I have extremely dry skin and every little thing irritates it. Bare Minerals is the only thing I can use I would suggest trying it I absolutely love it!


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:


> I go there at least a couple times a year... It's very easy to get to... I'm thinking a January trip is in store... BTW, I'll be inviting BadGirl to tag along...




The Bare Escentuals store isn't very big at all.  Sephora, of course, is larger.  I didn't go in Sephora but did shop at Bare Escentuals.


----------



## Nanny Pam

kwillia said:


> I go there at least a couple times a year... It's very easy to get to... I'm thinking a January trip is in store... BTW, I'll be inviting BadGirl to tag along...




  Can I meet ya'll there??  

They have a Sephora Store?  OMG~!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nanny Pam said:


> They have a Sephora Store?  OMG~!


Have you never been to a Sephora store?


----------



## Nanny Pam

Chasey_Lane said:


> Have you never been to a Sephora store?



Heck no.  I need to go, huh?


----------



## Nanny Pam

I just Mapquested it.  1 1/2 hrs.    Easy, too!!


----------



## cattitude

Nanny Pam said:


> I just Mapquested it.  1 1/2 hrs.    Easy, too!!


----------



## Nanny Pam

cattitude said:


>


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nanny Pam said:


> I need to go, huh?


Heck yeah!  It is the Holy Grail of stores!!!


----------



## watercolor

Ok. So I just got the Bare Escentuals for christmas.. and I tried it today- it feels great everywhere, except for the section where your mouth creases at your nose and hits the cheekbones, when you smile. It feels sorta heavy in a sense of a way.. was it possible that I put to much there? I buffed like the dvd says, and tapped it before buffing. Any hints or ideas, or maybe it just takes some getting use to?


----------



## qbee

watercolor said:


> Ok. So I just got the Bare Escentuals for christmas.. and I tried it today- it feels great everywhere, except for the section where your mouth creases at your nose and hits the cheekbones, when you smile. It feels sorta heavy in a sense of a way.. was it possible that I put to much there? I buffed like the dvd says, and tapped it before buffing. Any hints or ideas, or maybe it just takes some getting use to?



It takes some getting used to. I thought I was allergic to it at first but I love the bronzer so maybe I put just a dash to much. Maybe that could be yours too! Just a thought.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Philosophy:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

philosophy : the best cosmetic is great looking skin


----------



## JULZ

Got any Sephora codes to share?


----------



## puggymom

Chasey_Lane said:


> philosophy : the best cosmetic is great looking skin



Definately!!! I started recently using Purity in a Bottle and Hope in a Jar and I LOVE it so much. After pretty much going through my 20s not taking care of my face as well as I should have this stuff has been wonderful!


----------



## nomoney

JULZ said:


> Got any Sephora codes to share?


----------



## kwillia

nomoney said:


>



How timely... I was just talking about you.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

nomoney said:


>



Try here: http://www.retailmenot.com/view/sephora.com


----------



## nomoney

kwillia said:


> How timely... I was just talking about you.


 

 hopefully it was about my great good looks and awesome sense of humor.


----------



## kwillia

nomoney said:


> hopefully it was about my great good looks and awesome sense of humor.



Aaaa... yeah... that's it...


----------



## nomoney

Chasey_Lane said:


> Try here: http://www.retailmenot.com/view/sephora.com


 

Thanks!  Found one that worked.


----------



## sux2b44

*Bare Minerals - for sale*

Advertisement - General Merchandise


If the link doesnt work - email me


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Has anyone tried BM's new matte foundation?  How does it stack against their regular foundation? 
Sephora: Bare Escentuals bareMinerals SPF 15 Matte Foundation: Powder Foundation


----------



## Tina2001aniT

Chasey_Lane said:


> Has anyone tried BM's new matte foundation? How does it stack against their regular foundation?
> Sephora: Bare Escentuals bareMinerals SPF 15 Matte Foundation: Powder Foundation


 
I have a sample at home and will let you know what I think


----------



## punjabigyrl

BadGirl said:


> I lost my make-up bag coming back from vacation and now I need to replace my beloved Bare Escentuals items.  I'd lke to do this somewhat inexpensively, because I'm cheap like that.



Target sells the starter kits for $29.99(I think). Not sure if they have it with all the remodeling and adding new stuff.


----------



## kvj21075

punjabigyrl said:


> Target sells the starter kits for $29.99(I think). Not sure if they have it with all the remodeling and adding new stuff.


i hope badgirl replaced already.... u know 3 yrs later


----------



## BadGirl

When I was in Los Angeles last week I stopped in to Sephora and picked up more of my Bare Minerals goodies.  This store location was HUGE!

Damn, I love that stuff.


----------



## Roxie04

doubtfull24 said:


> Hi, everyone I am new here to somd.com. I just wanted to let everyone know that target now sells bare minerals makeup start up kits. They are right by the physicans formula makup . They are selling the start up kits for $49.95 . Just thought I would pass along the info...



If they have a contract with the company to sell the BM make-up they would carry the whole line.


----------



## nomoney

Roxie04 said:


> If they have a contract with the company to sell the BM make-up they would carry the whole line.


 

any good codes out there right now?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Sephora 50% off sale. Sephora: Beauty, Skin Care, Makeup, Hair, & Fragrance


----------



## rpexie

*Lip Venom*



jaybeeztoo said:


> I didn't read the thread, but the name Sephora caught my eye.  My neighbor gave me a sample of Lip Venom.  Is this the place you get that?  Lip Venom is awesome.



I love Lip Venom! I read about the lip Fusion plumper and I wanted to get it but I guess I'll have to order it since there isnt a Sephora near here


----------



## twinoaks207

rpexie said:


> I love Lip Venom! I read about the lip Fusion plumper and I wanted to get it but I guess I'll have to order it since there isnt a Sephora near here


 
Not sure where you are at but there's a Sephora in Annapolis Mall if that's not too far for you.


----------



## rpexie

*=)*



twinoaks207 said:


> Not sure where you are at but there's a Sephora in Annapolis Mall if that's not too far for you.



Oohh! Nice! I havent been there yet. Im new to area so I havent been anywhere shopping-wise other than the Belk in lexington park and St. Charles Towne Center. Which is better Anne Arundel Mills or Annapolis Mall? Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## twinoaks207

rpexie said:


> Oohh! Nice! I havent been there yet. Im new to area so I havent been anywhere shopping-wise other than the Belk in lexington park and St. Charles Towne Center. Which is better Anne Arundel Mills or Annapolis Mall? Thanks for the tip!!


 
I haven't ever been to Arundel Mills so I can't speak to them, only that I understand that they are large, an outlet mall, and may possibly have a higher element of crime (seem to be in the news more for armed robberies inthe parking lot).  Hopefully, someone else on here can let you know about them.  Again, I don't have personal experience with them.

Annapolis Mall, I love!  In addition to Sephora, they have a Bare Escentuals store and some of my other favorites:  Victoria's Secret, Pottery Barn, Crate & Barrel, Godiva Chocolates, Starbucks, California Pizza Kitchen, Williams-Sonoma, and a new Cheesecake Factory that I haven't tried out yet, in addition to other stores & restaurants.  The layout is somewhat confusing as you need to travel through some of the former "anchor" stores to get to the new sections but they have those map kiosks around to help.

I guess you'll have to look at their stores & see which appeals to you more:

Annapolis - Westfield - Annapolis Shopping Mall
Arundel Mills - Arundel Mills Directory of Mall Stores | Hanover, MD 21076

Hope this helps & happy shopping!


----------



## rpexie

*Yaay! Thanks!*

thanks!!! it looks great! Im excited to try it now >,< !
I've always wanted to try Cheesecake Factory!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

rpexie said:


> I've always wanted to try Cheesecake Factory!



I love their dulce de leche cheesecake.  Pumpkin is good, but unfortunately it's no longer in season.


----------



## rpexie

*Dang!*

Aww Im the same way I like pumpkin stuff but its soo seasonal. =( 
I was just mentioned the pumpkin flavored water ice on the Ritas thread. Bummer isnt it?


----------

